# Overhauling my pawn shop "find" - I need many parts, please help!



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

EDIT - This was originally about needing a new shifter. Now I've realized that my chainrings/chain is probably cached as well, I'm thinking I need all new components.

Same stats as below... should I just buy some cheap Shimano parts that have the same stats as my current parts? For example, the same 24/34/42 teeth chainrings and 11-28 teeth cog? 

I found a place on Amazon that could supply me the following without breaking $100...

Shimano ST-EF50 Acera EZ Fire Plus Shifters/Brakes
Shimano CS-HG30-I Cassette (11-28 teeth)
Shimano CN-IG70 Chain
Shimano FC-TX70 Crankset (24/34/42 teeth)

1) If I mix the different Shimano parts (Tourney/Acera/Alivio) together like that, will they cooperate?
2) Instead of the Crankset, should I try to get chainrings that would meet the size? 
3) Also, do I have to replace everything to spec if I'm buying new parts? 

I had no intention of getting so involved - at least I'm learning something!

***

Hey all, I picked up a 1995 Specialized Rockhopper Ultra last year from a pawn shop without knowing anything about bikes. It was cheap ($25), but the right shifter (7 speed) didn't work - I figured it couldn't be that hard to fix. I didn't use it all and it's just been sitting in my garage since.

Flash forward to this year and I'm riding to work now (going green!). I was using my wife's cheap Wal-Mart bike, but she got on my case to fix mine. I've rode it a few times and would really like to replace the shifter.

So basically I'm trying to figure out what components to buy. According to BikePedia, here is what is on my bike (which I have verified):

Component Group: Shimano Alivio 
Shift Levers: Shimano Alivio MC11 RapidFire Plus 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Alivio, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8 mm 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano STX 
Crankset: Shimano Alivio HyperDrive-C, 24/34/42 teeth 

Now, I'm trying to go pretty inexpensive and here are two different shifters I've found that are cheap, good (I think), and maybe compatable:
Shimano SL-MC40 Alivio/STX 
Shimano ST-EF35 Acera EZ Fire Plus

I'm leaning towards the Alivio, but I have integrated Brake/Shifters and would have to salvage the brakes somehow if I get the MC40s. However, my biggest question is can I just buy these newer components and throw them on my bike (or have someone else throw them on)?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

The Alivio and Acera's aren't much different and either one would work without issues. I have the Aceras in 8 speed and the only issues I've had with them is there not extremely durable in a crash but they work and they're cheap.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

shmup-o said:


> Hey all, I picked up a 1995 Specialized Rockhopper Ultra last year from a pawn shop without knowing anything about bikes. It was cheap ($25), but the right shifter (7 speed) didn't work - I figured it couldn't be that hard to fix. I didn't use it all and it's just been sitting in my garage since.
> 
> Flash forward to this year and I'm riding to work now (going green!). I was using my wife's cheap Wal-Mart bike, but she got on my case to fix mine. I've rode it a few times and would really like to replace the shifter.
> 
> ...


Assuming those are 7 speed shifters, they should work fine. Where you need to be careful is mixing SRAM and Shimanao deraileurs and shifters.

If you need to, you can use an 8 speed shifter with a 7 speed cassette. The spacing between the individual cogs is pretty much the same. I have done this twice. You set it so that 7th gear on the shifter is the smallest cog on the cassette. Basically if you shift into 8th gear, it just stays on 7th.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I s'pose you could use an 8-sp shifter w/ a 7-sp cassette, just make sure that your high-gear (small cog in back) limit screw is set correctly so you don't shift off the cogs.

If I were you i'd try to find some 7-sp shimano shifters.


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

Blarg, this is turning into a mess


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

You can get everything at JensonUSA for about $73.

Shimano Tourney FC-TX70 Crankset
28/38/48T Rings, BLK, No Guard, Square $24.99

Shimano HG37 7SPD Freewheel
14-28 Tooth $14.80

KMC Z50
Dark Silver/ Brown $7.50

Shimano ST-EF50 Shift/Brake Lever Set
Black, 7 SPD $25.92

The Tourney Acera and Alivio stuff will all work together no problem. If you are going to install these yourself it would probably be worth it if even just fr the experience. If you're going to have a bike shop do it you may have to double those numbers or more with labor. If you are at all mechanicly inclined there are a number of great tutorial sites like Park Tool. Good luck.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

BlurredVision said:


> If you're going to have a bike shop do it you may have to double those numbers or more with labor.


If you're doing it yourself, you'll need to have some "specialty" tools: crank puller, chain whip, chain breaker, and if you're running new cables, a crimper/cutter. All that is probably between $40-70 depending on where you get it. I would rather sink money into tools than labor, so it's worth it for any home mechanic/tinkerer, but if you just want to get that thing up and running, a shop might be a good choice. But if you do have the time and the tools, I recommend doing it yourself.


----------



## ibhim (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a good link to shop for parts - scans multiple sites for prices
http://www.spadout.com/c/mountain-biking/


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Blurred put together a pretty good shopping list, I'd add a few bucks more for new brake and shift cable housing and call it good. And a tool kit:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...type=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Kits

Might want to buy a cable/housing cutter too. If you have a Dremel with a cutting wheel that works pretty well.


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

You need to make sure the new crankset you get uses the same length bottom bracket spindle...

Blurred mentioned a freewheel- you need a cassette, not a freewheel.

If you get brake lever/shifter integrated units, make sure you get ones with the proper brake levers...I'm guessing your 1995 has the old centerpull cantilever brakes- they won't work well with brake levers designed for V brakes.

Oh, and you might be able to revive your old shifter- try soaking it down with something like WD-40...those shifters are known to get gummy inside...keeps them from working.


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

if you want cheap and simple I say two letters. SS

its cheap. easy to do and you won't break the bank. Thats what I did to my communter and I really like it. have a look at the SS thread and see if your interested I think its worth it.


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

BlurredVision - thanks for the note, I was looking at a place called Niagra Bike Works which had similar prices for everything. Thanks!

MrMook - didn't even consider Tools. I'll have to ask around and see if anyone has any to borrow, otherwise they'll go on the shopping list.

krmnnim - Bottom bracket spindle? The FC-TX70 says it's 170 mm - is that the measurement I should verify? Also, I had a cassette listed above, would that be what I need? The brake/shifter combo I was looking at is canti - at least I know one thing I should be looking for! I also think the shifter is just plain dead, I tried the WD-40 trick and it didn't help anything...

rogue_monkey - SS would be a good choice for this bike as it will be my commuter, but I'd also like to use it in a yearly mini tri that my family runs. That would be the only reason I'd really need to restore the bike to 21 speed. Right now it is a single speed when I use it!

Thanks everyone! I'm more inclined to try to do this myself and save the money. Hopefully I can find someone who has the tools I need to borrow.


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

No, 170mm refers to the length of the crank arm... I think your old Alivio crankset would use a 110mm or 113mm spindle...but it's hard to say...


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

kramnnim said:


> No, 170mm refers to the length of the crank arm... I think your old Alivio crankset would use a 110mm or 113mm spindle...but it's hard to say...


Is there any way to determine the spindle without removing the crankset?


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

shmup-o said:


> Is there any way to determine the spindle without removing the crankset?


Post on the Specialized forum, somebody might have that info.


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

Rufudufus said:


> Post on the Specialized forum, somebody might have that info.


Thanks, I'll ask around to see if anyone has any info.

I almost ordered tools yesterday to figure it out and will probably do so today, but instead of just replacing parts with the exact same specs (ie, same cassette size/teeth, same number of teeth on crank 24/34/42), could I just buy compatable parts and upgrade a little? I don't want to spend more than $80-$100 on these parts, but I'm wondering if I should just go a different direction and get the best that money can buy rather than trying to find parts that are exactly the same. Of course I'll still need to find out the spindle size.

The way I figure this is that I'm going to have a bike with new parts and new bike tools for about $150. If I really like biking I can then buy a newer bike and give this one to my wife/son, so it's not like this upgrade would go to waste.

Any opinions?


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

you should just take the bike to a local bike shop. have them get you a new/used shifter if it needs one and also have them give your bike a tune up.

you won't have to worry about messing with tools or replacing parts. more time to enjoy the bike.

ride the heck out of the bike...

read and look at bikes on these forums and then slowly get the tools to fix your bike.

you could waste an entire month looking and researching what your bike needs...or you could have someone do it and ride.

just my $.02.


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

bcaronongan said:


> you should just take the bike to a local bike shop. have them get you a new/used shifter if it needs one and also have them give your bike a tune up.
> 
> you won't have to worry about messing with tools or replacing parts. more time to enjoy the bike.
> 
> ...


I can and have been riding my bike, but it is basically a single speed at this point. I would be ok with just replacing my shifter and just riding it, but the teeth are very worn on the crank gears and there are missing teeth. The chain will skip on me at least once a ride (5-6 mile commute to or from work).

After researching the skipping chain problem it is pretty evident that the crank gear is what the problem is. Since the bike is so old and appears to have the original parts, I'm assuming that the chain would need to be replaced.

New chain + new crank gear/gears = new cassette, right?

So that means I need to get all of these parts or just throw out the bike.

In the meantime, I'm still riding it everyday!


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

cranks are a pain if you've never installed/uninstalled one...i went through this last year and i ended up buying cranks online. went to LBS to have them get the right bb and install everything. i've since gone with external bb's which are alot easier to maintain.

i wouldn't throw out the bike. you can probably get the LBS to replace the cranks and bb; just ask what it would cost to get it shifting right and a tune up. at least you'll have gotten that out of the way.

if it were me; i would have the LBS replace the chain and shifter and do a tune up (your skipping could just be a derailleur adjustment). if they suggest anything else ask them why! say thanks and let us know what they said.

ride the bike and if it still skips then get a new crank and cassette.

again, just my $.02.


----------



## shmup-o (May 29, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone that helped me out by responding. Shortly after the last post by bcaronongan, I went to town on my RD with a screwdriver and played around with it until the chain stopped slipping. So with that problem fixed, I decided to go the easy route and just worry about the shifters.

Found time to replace the shifters this weekend and figured out the RD so that everything shifts correctly. So now I have a fully functional bike! The chainrings still have a few teeth that are cashed, but right now it's working fine. I'll worry about replacing the drivetrain when I ride the whole thing into the ground.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Spencer J Bodily (Jun 1, 2013)

My Ultra is one of my favourite bikes - post a pic of yours.


----------

